# Looking for a apartment to rent



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

Folks - the dubai dream is closing in and it looks like its happening, Ive been asked to research some areas to stay in around the 'Al Rashidiyya Area' Ive had a look on dubizzle, but itd be nice to hear from you guys

1. what areas would offer a good standard of living around the Al Rashidiyya Area
2. How would you rate the following neighborhoods : Jumeirah / Silicon Oasis / Jebel Ali 

Would you reccomend giving the estate agents a buzz before I get to dubai or whilst im there doing a bit of a ring around?

Budgy


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

The ones I contacted said call when am in Dubai


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're best off in either Garhoud, Mirdiff or Bur Dubai, out of the three, I'd take Bur Dubai any day of the week.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Isn't Mirdiff on the flightpath?


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

interesting stuff - why Bur Dubai


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

cheaper, decent accommodation, nearer to Rashidiya (compared to places you've mentioned), easy access to almost everything and ofcourse the metro can hop you over to Rashidiya in no time.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

oh! said:


> cheaper, decent accommodation, nearer to Rashidiya (compared to places you've mentioned), easy access to almost everything and ofcourse the metro can hop you over to Rashidiya in no time.


Hi I am hopefully moving to Dubai Mid April, looking for an apartment under 5000aed per month close by, which areas arew best to look?


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

skibanff : your jacking my thread here big man - hows about you and me move in and set up home? we'll have bbq's at 2am everynight.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

budgy said:


> skibanff : your jacking my thread here big man - hows about you and me move in and set up home? we'll have bbq's at 2am everynight.


Hi Budgy when are you moving out?


----------



## budgy (Mar 8, 2010)

Im heading out in 2 weeks to get everything confirmed, but then I'll be looking to move out towards May/June time. 

PM me your contacts mate.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Hi I am hopefully moving to Dubai Mid April, looking for an apartment under 5000aed per month close by, which areas arew best to look?


Depending on what size you are looking at:

Studios...JLT, Barsha, T-com and maybe if you are lucky even Marina..

One Bed...Discovery Gardens...and maybe Barsha and T-com as well...you can also try Bur and Deira

Two beds...well, if you stretch yourself to 6K a month, you'll get something in Barsha, maybe Bur and Deira otherwise you'll have to move towards Sharjah and Ajman side...where in this price you can even get a 4 bed 

Do bear in mind the monthly maintenance charges/DEWA bills which are additional unless otherwise stated...I have definitely seen ads of buildings which claim that the rent is inclusive of chiller charges and maintenance...however I would believe DEWA charges will still be additional


----------

